# Looking for witness photographer for NYC wedding



## Syncopa

Hello everyone,

My partner and I are getting married in New York City Hall on Tuesday, Jan 24th., only the two of us will be at the ceremony.

We're looking for someone to take a few photos and be a witness. I've been trying a few wedding photographers, but frankly hourly rates of $250 and more are not what we want to spend. We don't want any fancy albums or hours upon hours of coverage, just someone to take a few shots to show the family. Even someone using our own camera would be fine.

Obviously we'd fully reimburse the person but are simply hoping for a cheaper way around this. 

I look forward to hearing from anyone interested,
thanks.


----------



## Trever1t

I'd suggest craigslist: san marcos classifieds for jobs, apartments, personals, for sale, services, community, and events There are probably hundreds in your area just hoping for this opportunity.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Yeah.. it sounds like you dont expect much.  CL is perfect.  Just dont expect much.  Maybe you get lucky and get a really good photographer.


----------



## j_mejia17

Well that's why their posting here. They don't just want to take a chance on CL. I'm sure they're hoping someone local from the boards who has a bit of experience would do this.  That way they can look at some o their posts and know if they are at least half way good with a camera. 
Good luck with the search and with the wedding.


----------



## Trever1t

really? lol, the comment that the photographer could use their camera kinda negates your whole statement. I offered another avenue for the OP to investigate. Chill.


----------



## itsDesmo

too bad i dont live in NYC... i'd do it just to do it...


----------



## mishele

I might know someone that will help you out....I'll contact them.


----------



## mishele

Ummmmm....he said, "lol NO!"


----------



## CCericola

Try asking photography professors at the colleges and universities around the city. I bet you will find a student that is more than willing to help.


----------



## gsgary

You should have posted this in the beginner forum, loads of wannabe wedding photographers with lots of experience because the got their cameras for Christmas and had plenty of time to practise and get licence to trade


----------



## klm220

next time this service is needed, you should check out Home Page of weddingwitnessnyc.com, just what you are looking for.


----------



## Tony S

Sheesh, give the guy on the corner panhandling $25 to use your camera.


----------



## Heitz

CCericola said:


> Try asking photography professors at the colleges and universities around the city. I bet you will find a student that is more than willing to help.



I have to agree with CCericola here.  If you are really trying to save a buck and find someone who knows how to (hopefully) operate a camera, a student is a good route.  Hell, use Craigslist but specify 'student'.  I've seen it.


----------



## Mully

Contact the New York School of Visual Arts  students always need a few $


----------



## runnah

I'd do it in a heartbeat if I was in the city,


----------



## Kerbouchard

Since this thread is a year old, I doubt the OP is still looking for somebody...Just an FYI


----------



## runnah

Kerbouchard said:


> Since this thread is a year old, I doubt the OP is still looking for somebody...Just an FYI



Maybe they are Mormons?

I don't judge.


----------



## dbvirago

The person that revived it was spamming their website.


----------

